# Grüß euch!



## Spezi30 (4 März 2007)

Nach einigen schlechten Erfahrungen und einigen guten möchte ich mal ein neues Board antesten, und zwar dieses (wär ja sonst quatsch, hier zu sein sonst )
Bitte seid nicht zu streng mit mir.  

Werde mich bemühen, ein guter User und KEIN Leecher zu sein. So, jetzt ziehe ich mir erstmal die Rules hier rein.


----------



## AMUN (4 März 2007)

Hallo Spezi30,

da heiße ich dich mal willkommen an Board und hoffe auf gute eindrücke deinerseits… 

Streng sind wir hier nur wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln hält oder dem Board sonst wie schaden zufügt… aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus und wünsche dir deshalb viel spaß in unserer kleinen Gemeinde 


Gruß

Meister


----------



## Spezi30 (4 März 2007)

das beruhigt mich doch sehr. Mir stieß vorhin der Banned- und Verwarn-Bereich ins Auge, da hab ich schon nen Schreck bekommen. Dachte mir schon "Bloß nix anfassen"


----------



## Muli (4 März 2007)

Du darfst hier gerne alles in Augenschein nehmen und dich rege beteilign.

Solltest du dich an das Regelwerk halten, wirst du keine Komplikationen mit uns erfahren und wirst hier eine echt dolle Zeit haben 

Und jetzt viel Spaß hier an Board und ein herzliches Willkommen!


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## rise (5 März 2007)

Auch von mir ein fettes WELCOME! 

HAB SPASS BEIM POSTEN!!!!!!


----------



## spoiler (7 März 2007)

Welcome @ Celebboard und viel Spass bei uns


----------



## ironcock (19 Okt. 2012)

welcome on board


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Okt. 2012)

nach fünf Jahren? :-D


----------



## Death Row (19 Okt. 2012)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> nach fünf Jahren? :-D



Der wollte nur weiter leechen


----------

